# Pb d'autorisation navigateurs ?



## Inor (21 Mai 2014)

Bonjour.
J'ai un iMac Intel Core i7, 2.8 Ghz, avec 8 Go de mémoire à 1067 Mhz qui fonctionne correctement. Système OSX 1O.8.5 Les débits internet sont corrects.
Mais depuis ce matin, les navigateurs suivants : Safari, Google, Firefox, Opéra ne fonctionnent plus *sauf sur des sites sécurisés en https*.  J' utilise actuellement Maxthon qui continue à fonctionner normalement ( comme le faisaient tous les autres navigateurs ).
Que puis-je faire pour retrouver une situation normale ?
Merci d'avance de toute aide.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Mai 2014)

histoire de voir  où serait le couac

tester aussi une session differente
par exemple " invité"


----------



## Inor (21 Mai 2014)

Je viens d'ouvrir une session invité : même résultat.
Réponse, par exemple, d'Opéra :
<<Aucune donnée reçue
 Aucune donnée n'a été envoyée par le serveur rendant impossible l'affichage de la page.>>


----------



## pascalformac (21 Mai 2014)

ok donc c'est global

peut etre un couac coté reseau
ou DNS
regarde ca
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2296?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Inor (21 Mai 2014)

Sur Firefox, par exemple, si je cherche dans Google: << Balade en Chine >>, j'ai une série de réponses; ça fonctionne en https. Mais si je clique sur << Balade en Chine >>, c'est alors en http et ça ne donne rien. Firefox indique:
<< La connexion a été réinitialisée
*La connexion avec le serveur a été réinitialisée pendant le chargement de la page.* ?
    Le site est peut-être temporairement indisponible ou surchargé. Réessayez plus tard ;
    Si vous n'arrivez à naviguer sur aucun site, vérifiez la connexion au réseau de votre ordinateur ;
    Si votre ordinateur ou votre réseau est protégé par un pare-feu ou un proxy, assurez-vous que Firefox est autorisé à accéder au Web. >>

Je n'ai pas de pare-feu ouvert.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Mai 2014)

pas clair

ca se passe QUE avec des resultats de recherche 
ou AUSSI avec TES signets


----------



## Inor (21 Mai 2014)

Ça se passe avec tous les sites qui fonctionnent en http. Ils ne donnent pas de réponses. J'ai rapidement remarqué que seuls les sites protégés en https ou avec cadenas répondaient. 
Maxthon, AOL , Sunrise n'ont pas ce Pb; je les utilise très peu. Safari, Firefox, Google, Opéra que j'utilise souvent semblent avoir en commun quelque chose qui les perturbe ? Mais quoi ?
Je signale aussi que Mail et Messages fonctionnent très bien.


----------



## Polo35230 (21 Mai 2014)

Dans une fenêtre Terminal, lance les commandes telnet suivantes:
telnet forums.macg.co 80
telnet forums.macg.co 443
Elles permettent de tester une connexion http et https sans passer par un navigateur.
Si c'est bon, tu dois avoir "connected to..."

Il n'y a pas une extension commune (du genre adblock plus) aux navigateurs qui ne marchent pas en http avec un filtre mal paramétré?


----------



## Inor (21 Mai 2014)

C'était un sal coup d'Avast.  En le supprimant, la situation est redevenue normale. Ouf ! 
Merci pour vos interventions.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Mai 2014)

Inor a dit:


> C'était un sal coup d'Avast.  En le supprimant, la situation est redevenue normale. Ouf !
> Merci pour vos interventions.


Ah tiens?
 histoire d'aider d'autres victimes potentielles

concretement, comment t'as pisté que c'était le _méssan perturbateur_ avast?


----------



## Inor (21 Mai 2014)

En faisant une recherche sur Google, j'avais trouvé un cas relativement semblable.
J'ai essayé; ça a marché. Mais pourquoi, je l'ignore.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Mai 2014)

heureusement que tu avais d'autres navigateurs qui marchaient bien
(ou que gougoule httpessise par défaut)

en passant 
t'as oublié de cliquer " résolu" ( en haut menu outil de discussion)


----------

